# 6.7 Powerstroke



## gerkendave

Anyone running a 6.7 powerstroke? I hate going to the diesel sites, all you see are tuned trucks or the trucks that have problems. I have never owned a diesel nor a Ford but my last two pickups at work have been fords (one v10 and a new f350 with the 6.2 gas motor). I like the truck just curious what people think of their powerstrokes, have they been reliable what kind (if any) failures have you had?


----------



## sethd11

They are expensive and cost prohibitive. From what I have heard and experienced they seem pretty reliable. The early models had programming issues with emissions controls. A couple of friends and neighbors have had them a while. A customer just took his to Florida with a fifth wheel camper attached got 11.8 mpg weighing 21,000 lbs. If I could justify one I would buy one in a heart beat. The only issues that i have heard of all stem from programming and tuning them up.


----------



## barnrope

All I have heard about the 6.7 has been good...much better than the 6.4 and the lemon 6.0. I wish I could buy a new 7.3 though. Or maybe I can afford a 6.7 when they get to be 10 years old and have a half a million miles.


----------



## CaseIH84

barnrope said:


> All I have heard about the 6.7 has been good...much better than the 6.4 and the lemon 6.0. I wish I could buy a new 7.3 though. Or maybe I can afford a 6.7 when they get to be 10 years old and have a half a million miles.


I have heard the same thing. They have been pretty decent motors so far. A freind of mine has one and loves it. He has owned one for a couple of years now. They pull giant 5th wheel camper with theirs and have had no trouble with it.


----------



## JD3430

IMO, the NEW diesels have become a good investment for primarily heavy towing and high mileage highway driving applications for light trucks.

I tow heavy fairly frequently so the diesel is nice, but the stop & go driving around here does not work well with the regeneration process and the DPF system. Many times its in "regen" mode and you are stopped at a red light. Then you end up with un-burnt fuel and a lot of exhaust smoke.

I don't know if the DEF style pollution system helps solve this problem.

However, between the extra penalty for higher price of diesel and the $8,000 price tag on the upfront cost of a diesel, as much as I hate to say it, a new diesel doesnt make that much sense.

A used one is a different story.


----------



## Brent Grover

I bought one and 2012. I used it for one year it works so good that we have bought a second one for our farm. My 2012 has 75,000 miles on it. We deliver approximately 19,000 pounds of hay at a time and get an average of about 12 to 13 miles per gallon loaded. On the road in the summertime we average about 19 miles per gallon with no load. These are some of the best trucks Ford has ever come up with. We have had very little trouble with their trucks other than basic maintenance.


----------



## somedevildawg

No complaints outta mine so far, 2014 6.7. Stock, averaging 14mpg unloaded, DRW, lots of power. Last one was a 7.3 and it currently has 390k on it with no tranny issues or engine issues, heck really no issue.....well, except for the steering column shifter bushings going bad.....Problem with a 7.3, if ya find a good one with 100k miles or so, you'll pay a lot, might as well get one 12-14 yrs newer for about twice the price.....


----------



## somedevildawg

Btw gerkendave.....you're on the right track!


----------



## gerkendave

Haha thanks! We will hopefully have the wife's Tahoe paid off within a year then I'll get to finally get some thing different. I know I'm starting early with research but I really like to know as much as possible! My new work Truck with the 6.2 seems underpowered but it also carries a service body loaded with tools and materials and they ordered it with the 3.73 rear. I don't tow often but when I do it would work the snot out of a gas burner so I'm still struggling over the gas /diesel thing.


----------



## gerkendave

Oh BTW my current pickup is 15 years old and I will probably own the next one that long as well so that plays in too


----------



## qcfarms

Running a 2013 F250 Lariat. Just got back from a run to Nashville. Got 18mpg running 75-80 but the truck was lightly loaded. It is a stock truck and I plan to keep it that way....plenty of power. Tow a 33' gooseneck as well. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## JD3430

I couldn't imagine any reason to modify a new truck engine. If 400 HP ain't enough for ya, then the problem is with the owner, not the truck.
I honestly don't need any more out of my 6.4L, even when at 33,000. 6.7 has even more power.


----------



## Colby

I bought me one back around thanksgiving. 2014 F250 XLT. Nice truck and I love the fuel mileage. 17.5 empty and around 14 pulling a load. They pull great. Buying a ford is kinda like buying a John Deere tractor. It's worth it lol


----------



## somedevildawg

Atta boy Colby........


----------



## Bonfire

I must be the odd ball. I farm with John Deere equipment. Drive Dodge Cummins on the road and push tree stumps with a Cat dozer.

The guys I've talked to that have a late model Ford really like the diesel motor. Just gotten too expensive for me. My last new pickup was in 96. 2500 Dodge Cummins. $32,000. Drove it to town tonight.


----------



## MDill

A guy I used to build barns for back when I was in college just got a used 6.7 Ford. He loves it, he always had 7.3 Fords before, never had a 6.0 or 6.4. He plows snow and hauls horses with it, says it has tons of power and gets good mileage. The only thing he doesn't like about it is that the engine "is so quiet it sounds like a gas truck!"
Hard to say how long they'll last, DPF will probably fail at somepoint, if you still can I'd just delete it when it does fail, get even better mileage. 
One thing about new trucks, especially Fords, is that basically any serious engine work means the cab has to come off. From what I hear Ford has made it pretty quick and easy to get the cab off though.
That said I have no clue how people who need a diesel truck to work can afford a new one, $50-$60k is an awful lot of money for a complicated pickup truck.


----------



## JD3430

MDill said:


> A guy I used to build barns for back when I was in college just got a used 6.7 Ford. He loves it, he always had 7.3 Fords before, never had a 6.0 or 6.4. He plows snow and hauls horses with it, says it has tons of power and gets good mileage. The only thing he doesn't like about it is that the engine "is so quiet it sounds like a gas truck!"
> Hard to say how long they'll last, DPF will probably fail at somepoint, if you still can I'd just delete it when it does fail, get even better mileage.
> One thing about new trucks, especially Fords, is that basically any serious engine work means the cab has to come off. From what I hear Ford has made it pretty quick and easy to get the cab off though.
> That said I have no clue how people who need a diesel truck to work can afford a new one, $50-$60k is an awful lot of money for a complicated pickup truck.


50k????
That's less than the cost of a gas 4WD crew cab.
A diesel 4WD crewcab is $70k +


----------



## MDill

Guess I haven't really looked at new truck prices. Either way, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Colby

A brand new lariat 3/4 ton ford will cost you about 55k


----------



## JD3430

I might wait another year and try to find a used 2013,2013,14 6.7L and let some other sucker take the depreciation hit.
The only thing is, the 2016s will have an 8 speed tranny. Very tempting to wait for that.
I'm more of a transmission guy than an engine guy from my truck driving days. 
250HP with the right torque & transmission is better than 350HP without. Also, too much HP wastes gas and you never really "work" the engine when you're overpowered. Diesel engines want to be worked, not lugged.


----------



## JD3430

Colby said:


> A brand new lariat 3/4 ton ford will cost you about 55k


Yeah, I was talking crew cab 4x4. I can't live without a crewcab, 4WD and at least some power windows, door locks, etc. Don't need lariat, but like some comfort.


----------



## sethd11

An 8 speed transmission?? That's more gears than most day driving big rigs around here! A lot of delivery trucks have 6 and 7 speeds in them... I cant believe Ford is going to roll an 8 speed. And I thought 6 was amazing... I hope they raise the GVWR on them again. Maybe maybe throw in air brakes on the f550s...lol


----------



## JD3430

sethd11 said:


> An 8 speed transmission?? That's more gears than most day driving big rigs around here! A lot of delivery trucks have 6 and 7 speeds in them... I cant believe Ford is going to roll an 8 speed. And I thought 6 was amazing... I hope they raise the GVWR on them again. Maybe maybe throw in air brakes on the f550s...lol


Don't laugh. They raised the GCWR a to 40,000lbs!! 
Air brakes make more sense than any of the upgrades they could possible make. It amazes me a motor home with a cummins pusher can have air rakes and no training required to drive them, but we can't have air brakes on our smaller rigs. Air brakes are very easy to drive and require very little knowledge or training to operate proficiently. 
I actually see a possibility Ford will put another 19.5" axle in the back and make a mini tandem. It's a very good little truck platform.

Silly looking, but you get the idea:


----------



## JD3430

Ever seen these F-550's? It'll blow your mind. 
http://www.xplorermotorhome.com/F550_Supreme.html


----------



## somedevildawg

Those are some cool trucks.....thanks for sharing, not that I'll ever do it, interesting to c tho


----------



## JD3430

I like the crew cab flat bed 4WD. The wide tires would be great on soft pastures.

Throw a sprayer or a spreader on the flatbed and do those fields, even when its soft.

What would be really cool is a PTO shaft out back for a rake or tedder.


----------



## gerkendave

Thanks guys. How about the 6.2 gas motor? I don't tow often so this too might be an option


----------



## CaseIH84

JD3430 said:


> I like the crew cab flat bed 4WD. The wide tires would be great on soft pastures.
> 
> Throw a sprayer or a spreader on the flatbed and do those fields, even when its soft.
> 
> What would be really cool is a PTO shaft out back for a rake or tedder.


I don't recommend this nor did I think it was good idea at time but we were under war time conditions making hay and have used pickup with old roll a bar rake to rake hay. You should have seen some of the looks we got. This was back when I was younger working for a guy making hay. He had F-350 crew cab, eight foot bed. Thankfully he had opened the field prior to this cut because it was a bear turning that long truck with the small rake on it. It made for some good pictures and some good laughs but at the end of the day it worked and we got hay in before it rained.


----------



## PackMan2170

JD3430 said:


> Yeah, I was talking crew cab 4x4. I can't live without a crewcab, 4WD and at least some power windows, door locks, etc. Don't need lariat, but like some comfort.


You need to have a conversation with your Ford house. Have two friends that bought King Ranch F250's (crew cab, 4x4) for $63K. I priced out an XLT and a Lariat and they were like $53K and $57K respectively. Those are all 2014's thought. I think they are going up for the 2015 model year.


----------



## JD3430

PackMan2170 said:


> You need to have a conversation with your Ford house. Have two friends that bought King Ranch F250's (crew cab, 4x4) for $63K. I priced out an XLT and a Lariat and they were like $53K and $57K respectively. Those are all 2014's thought. I think they are going up for the 2015 model year.


Really? I took this photo of a window sticker of a 350 crew cab lariat and as you can see, it's $65,200. Roll in sales tax, registration, tags and all that nonsense and its almost a $70,000 truck. See below. They don't give much off the sticker, either. Gotta realize your "friends" are usually going to tell you they paid less than what they really paid.
I drive a 550 XL I bet a 550 XL crew cab 4WD and a few goodies is $65,000. Throw an Eby aluminum flatbed and some toolboxes and a fuel cell and your over $72,000.


----------



## somedevildawg

Probably 53k trade diff....lol, it's crazy to be talking those kinda numbers for a damn truck, be it 50k or 70k wth happened? I can betcha this, if ya buyin new, they ain't gonna be no cheaper next year.....within 8 yrs we'll have 100k pickups rollin out of the factories


----------



## sethd11

around here you its usually 10k under any list price on fords.
Dealers run specials all the time


----------



## somedevildawg

sethd11 said:


> around here you its usually 10k under any list price on fords.
> Dealers run specials all the time


Here as well, of course it depends on the size of the dealer.....if they're savvy and order desirable trucks they are not real receptive to dealer transfers. My dealer quoted me a f350 DRW 77k MSRP for 67k add tax and you're back at 70k. Cab and chassis is the way to go if puttin a flatbed on it, purty significant diff.....maybe some things can't be had on the Cab/Chassis IDK


----------



## JD3430

I can't buy a truck off any dealer lot up here.
Trucks up here come 1 of 2 ways: 
1: stripped cab & chassis (crank windows, plastic seats) for the illegal immigrant landscape companies. 
2: loaded lariat crewcab 3/4-1 tons for all the girls and their horse trailers.

I like a cab/chassis with a mid grade level of equipment and the higher GVWR/GCWR ratings, so I have the option of
1: order new truck and pay almost full msrp
2: search for about a year until I find some selling a truck built about the same way I would build a truck.

I picked option 2 last time and got pretty lucky. I think I'm going to do the same thing again in the next year or so, unless the 8 speed Ford with 40,000 GCWR hypnotizes me into writing the biggest check I ever wrote for anything other than a piece of real estate.


----------



## somedevildawg

Somewhat akin to what a 6140R with IVT would do for me.......


----------



## CaseIH84

70,000 for a pickup is absolutely crazy. That is more than I paid for my house. My house will hopefully still be here in fifty years. Your lucky if you can get a third of that out of a pickup. Especially up here with all the salt they put on roads these days.

Funny things is though you will often see manufacture rebates that will take up to around 10,000 off. Goes to show you how much room they have to play with on these vechiles.

In 2008 I bought brand new Ram quad cab 3500 with the cummins. Mid grade options. Paid 38,000 for it. Price almost doubled in seven years. Incredible.


----------



## sethd11

I must be in a good area. Find a truck out by me that's two years old and ill take a look at it for you. Salt doesn't haven't time to hurt a truck that fast. On craigslist there is f550s with options from 2013 for 40k with under 35000 miles.. Still to much for me.


----------



## JD3430

sethd11 said:


> I must be in a good area. Find a truck out by me that's two years old and ill take a look at it for you. Salt doesn't haven't time to hurt a truck that fast. On craigslist there is f550s with options from 2013 for 40k with under 35000 miles.. Still to much for me.


I live in PA, bought my '08 F-550 from North Carolina in 2011. Saw very little salt. Only had 29,000 mi. Paid 29k. Thought that was a great deal.


----------



## deadmoose

sethd11 said:


> around here you its usually 10k under any list price on fords.
> Dealers run specials all the time


Here if you dont get at least 10k off on a half ton sticker you are paying too much. Not sure what it is on the bigger ones but I would think more.


----------



## deadmoose

I wanna say the sticker was maybe 42 on my brothers Chevy 1/2 ton (last fall). He pd under 30.


----------



## luke strawwalker

CaseIH84 said:


> 70,000 for a pickup is absolutely crazy. That is more than I paid for my house. My house will hopefully still be here in fifty years. Your lucky if you can get a third of that out of a pickup. Especially up here with all the salt they put on roads these days.
> 
> Funny things is though you will often see manufacture rebates that will take up to around 10,000 off. Goes to show you how much room they have to play with on these vechiles.
> 
> In 2008 I bought brand new Ram quad cab 3500 with the cummins. Mid grade options. Paid 38,000 for it. Price almost doubled in seven years. Incredible.


You and me both-- (more than we paid for our houses!) NO WAY I'd pay THAT much for a stupid truck, even if I hit the lotto... It's just violates my conservative with money streak I guess...

If I had THAT kind of money I'd buy a semi-- at least you can haul 10X as much as the stupid pickup ever will...

Later! OL JR


----------



## PackMan2170

JD3430 said:


> Really? I took this photo of a window sticker of a 350 crew cab lariat and as you can see, it's $65,200. Roll in sales tax, registration, tags and all that nonsense and its almost a $70,000 truck. See below. They don't give much off the sticker, either. Gotta realize your "friends" are usually going to tell you they paid less than what they really paid.
> I drive a 550 XL I bet a 550 XL crew cab 4WD and a few goodies is $65,000. Throw an Eby aluminum flatbed and some toolboxes and a fuel cell and your over $72,000.


No, you don't understand. These are my beer drinking buddies, there is no BS. I saw the contracts.

However, I do agree that prices are getting pretty absurd. I bought my truck new in '07. Diesel, crew cab, 4x4, XLT, and it was $36K. Same truck now is $53K? Thats $17K, or a 47% increase in 8 years.

Yeah, I agree we are getting screwed.


----------



## PackMan2170

The problem we have with truck prices is the same one we have with diesel prices.

If an average city slicker starts getting screwed on the price of a vehicle or gas, they can choose between 200 other vehicles, choosing a different mode of transportation, or driving less.

People who NEED to pull with a diesel truck or NEED to put diesel in their tractors have no other option.


----------



## JD3430

That's why I wish other players would get in the game. Toyota had a great looking concept truck about 5 years ago. I wouldn't buy it, but the competition is good for the consumer. 
There's really only 2 options over 1 ton, Ford and Dodge and they've got us over a barrel. Obama motors was forced by the government to stop building anything over a 1 ton. 
Imagine if Dodge never built their 4500/5500 chassis 5 years ago???? All we'd have is a Ford monopoly.


----------



## Mark13

I've got a 2012 6.7 F550. Fantastic truck, only has 28k on it but haven't had a single problem with it. Decent mileage unloaded (13-15mpg) and handles my gooseneck very well. I have the "little" 550 though with the 18k gvwr and 4.30 gears. The trucks with the 19.5k gvwr and 4.88 gears will pull better but your mpg will be effected. I see 2,000rpm at 65mph with the factory 225/70R19.5 tires.


----------

